

Identifying Attack Points and Surveillance Mechanisms in iOS Devices [pdf] - philipn
http://www.zdziarski.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/iOS_Backdoors_Attack_Points_Surveillance_Mechanisms.pdf

======
majke
Original discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8057470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8057470)

------
guelo
This is pretty damnig circumstantial evidence that Apple has put in government
backdoors.

